# Shostakovich: Concertos vs symphonies



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Shostakovich's symphonies and concertos both seem to have very distinct styles that are very different from each other. I wanted to see if other people had noticed this and what they think about these pieces. I am more familiar with his symphonies, but since I have started listening to his concertos more, I feel like I am seeing a side of Shostakovich that is mostly absent from his symphonies outside of number 14. What do y'all think of this


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes, I agree with you, I personally like more his symphonies, especially the No. 5, my favorite. Being a violinist I can appreciate his violin concerto as well, even though I don't feel it like his symphonies. Being also a composer, I can say that there is actually a profound different approach in writing a concerto vs a symphony. With the concerto you have mostly the soloist in mind, whereas with a symphony you have a more "organic" approach. By that, I mean a more "balanced" approach. That's probably why.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

How about concertos v. concertos? Shosty's piano concertos come out of a happier place in his mind than the violin concertos.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The symphonies are superior to the concertos, in my opinion. Even the Violin Concerto No. 1 as performed by David Oistrakh tries my patience. The symphonies 4, 5, 8, 10 and 14 are where it's at for me.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I definitely agree about the piano concertos vs the string ones. In a way they feel to me more like they are written for the soloist than the string ones, which seem more like they are written for the orchestra and the soloist together.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I find Shostokovich's two cello concertos to be sublime works which well complement the strongest of his symphonies. In a sense the concertos are more intimate, less public statements than those symphonies. I can hear the cello concertos (especially) as Shostakovich against the world (or the System), a man against the elements, whereas the symphonies are moreso an exploration of those elements themselves. (The string quartets, on the other hand, seem infinitely intimate. Not necessarily Shosty against the world, or the system; but rather just Shosty himself looking inward, contemplating his own being. I can imagine one of the string quartets being played simultaneously with one of the symphonies; in fact, I may hear them that way one of these days -- maybe the eighth quartet playing at the same time as the eighth symphony, on two separate stereo systems. And if I get a third system, I'll put on the first cello concerto. There you'll have the full Shostakovich experience. You're back in the Soviet Union, in the 1950s or 60s, waiting for the train to the gulag. Happy listening!)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I prefer his symphonies on the whole however some of his symphonies are awful. #13 makes me want to shut myself in a cupboard with my fingers in my ears. Ugh!


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

R3PL4Y said:


> Shostakovich's symphonies and concertos both seem to have very distinct styles that are very different from each other. I wanted to see if other people had noticed this and what they think about these pieces. I am more familiar with his symphonies, but since I have started listening to his concertos more, I feel like I am seeing a side of Shostakovich that is mostly absent from his symphonies outside of number 14. What do y'all think of this


And then listen to his Jazz Suites and you'll find even another aspect of Shostakovich!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love his symphonies. He surpasses Beethoven for me as favorite Symphonic composer.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Merl said:


> I prefer his symphonies on the whole however some of his symphonies are awful. #13 makes me want to shut myself in a cupboard with my fingers in my ears. Ugh!


Interesting. I find no. 13 one of my favorites after no. 10.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

To me, the four string concertos are among the greatest of the 20th century. Not so sure about the piano concertos. The first is a delightfully ironic neoclassical piece that stands apart from the other concertante works, and the second is Shostakovich at his most traditional, bowing to the doctrines of the soviet style. Both concertos have their moments but they're clearly designed as light entertainment, not as groundbreaking works in the concertante genre.
It's a shame that the 2nd violin and cello concertos are not more well-known, but it's understandable because as exponents of DSCH's spartan late style they're not crowd pleasers like their predecessors.

But if you want to experience a side of Shostakovitch that's mostly absent in the symphonies, go for the 15 string quartets. There are no weak spots there. In their intimate settings, the composer had much more freedom to write what he really wanted, without concessions to the official style. They're all masterpieces and it's probably the greatest string quartet cycle after Beethoven. For me, these works are the real core of DSCH's oeuvre, not as much the symphonies or concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I feel that the concertos for violin and for cello surpass most of the symphonies for me. But the best of the symphonies - 5 (yes), 6, 10, 14 (if you don't agree try the Rostropovich recording) - are top.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Admittedly, I have heard several symphonies probably only once (2,3,12) and know others only superficially. The symphonies are many more and mostly more ambitious, also more diverse and uneven. My favorite work overall is probably the 1st violin concerto and the only concerto I don't care for is the 2nd piano concerto (the one without trumpet). But even if not entirely convincing, the "big" symphonies like 4,5,8,10 are more ambitious and maybe overall greater. I am more likely to listen to a concerto as the big symphonies are a bit long and strenuous for home listening.


----------

